# Devotion 16th Annual Car Show SUNDAY JUNE 9th 2013 @ Natomas High School



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

June is just around the corner so get ready for another great show! Our show will be on Sunday June 9th at Natomas High School again this year, same place as last year's show. More details to come. uffin:

For more details about entering the car show, or any other questions contact us at [email protected]


----------



## Devotion 78 (May 26, 2008)

Just a few pics from last time and a map uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Devotion 78 said:


> Just a few pics from last time and a map uffin:


Who's the one with the mic?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

How far is this show from the Wicked Ridaz Show?


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

View attachment 596450


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> View attachment 596450


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

You know LuxuriouS will be there.......


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL!! WHO IS COMING OUT THIS YEAR?


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ima try an make it out there


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos to the big homies in the devotion car club,i send mines in full strive y respectos to all my homitos as always you know how we do it .you already know we in the house got those mas firme oldies but goodies ready to play on a sunday afternoon.destination music/car club got all those rare y hard to find rolas.the oldies that you know by the artists that you dont..come on out check us out. got those rare oldies,old school,old school funk.mexicano rolas,slow jams from back in the days....come on out to this must be there car show going to be a good one......alratos with my upmost respectos in full blast....


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

what's going to be the vehicle classes?


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> Ima try an make it out there


 Ah cmon E ! You always say that homie! Lol  Solanos finest will b in da casa! TTT


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Wat bike categorys do they have any one knws


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

I WILL GET THEM UP SOON!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

David831 said:


> Wat bike categorys do they have any one knws


BEST BIKE
BEST BIKE FULL
BEST BIKE MILD
BEST BIKE STREET
BEST BIKE 3 WHEEL


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:rimshot::rimshot:TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

No Hop !


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios bc will be there


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

What vendors gonna be there looking to get a deal on a chrome wishbone


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Wats the entry for bikes


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos to the homies sounds like its going to be another hot day this weekend ooooh.tell roberto better bring lots of water,soda.ha ha.send ours in full respectos homeboy as always.see you guys soon.c/r in full strive sssshhhhaaaawwwwwwwww....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

Clown Confusion said:


> Wats the entry for bikes[/QUOT
> 
> CARS & TRUCKS $30 BIKES $15.00 & MODEL CARS $10


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

KNOWLEDGE 707 said:


> Ah cmon E ! You always say that homie! Lol  Solanos finest will b in da casa! TTT


 lol like I said ima try  how you guys been


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!:rimshot::rimshot::drama::drama:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice see ya sunday


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Vehicle classes?


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:rimshot::drama:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

94capriceusaf said:


> Vehicle classes?[/QUOT
> 
> IN WHAT CLASSES 1930'S-2000'S


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

BIG GOOSE said:


> 94capriceusaf said:
> 
> 
> > Vehicle classes?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

94capriceusaf said:


> BIG GOOSE said:
> 
> 
> > 90's please
> ...


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TOMORROW AT 1PM WE WILL BE AT BIG HOG BATTERY WITH FM 102.5 PROMOTION THE CAR SHOW COME OUT AND WIN TICKETS!!!!!!! 5615 FRANKLIN BLVD SAC CA 95824 :wave::wave: :biggrin::rimshot::wave::wave:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

MOST MEMBER IS $200:run::run::h5::drama:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

ROLL CALL


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am going camping. So good luck at the car show guys


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos homitos send mines in full as always the big respectos.we got one day in the wake up for this good show.i got all the oldies but goodies,old school,salsa r&b,those of you who ordered your cd's don't forget to pickem up.see all the devotion famillias soon my brothers.con respectos in full strive my brotherssss alratossss.....destination music y sacra califas.....


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

what's the address?


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

is this correct?
3301 Fong Ranch Rd, Sacramento, CA 95833


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

66ragtop said:


> is this correct?
> 3301 Fong Ranch Rd, Sacramento, CA 95833


*
That's it. Will be located at Natomas High School.*


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Fun show! Here some pics. More pics can be found at www.LowriderFamily.com and www.Facebook.com/LowriderEvents


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

MOFOA said:


> *
> That's it. Will be located at Natomas High School.*


Had a good time, great show. Thanks


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Get them pictures up for those who had to miss this one


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Good times. I like that for the most part there was trophies awarded. Too many other shows are switching to the dash plaques.:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, SPONSORS & VENDORS THAT CAME OUT & SUPPORTED US AND MADE THIS ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL SHOW! SEE YA ALL NEXT YEAR!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO OUR ARTIST'S DAVINA, NSANITY, BLISS & REY Y KAY, TROUBLEZ, BIG TONE, RAY DOGG, MENTES DIFERENTES, DON CHONGOLINI, COMPLEX, KRYTYKAL, TITO B AND THE AZTEC PERFORMERS!


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::rimshot::rimshot::drama::roflmao::wave::sprint:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

another good show guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*On behalf of LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB thanks Devotions for a great show. See you guys next year.

*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Our Little bike club members*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

good show homies we had a good time & ya the 5 trophies we pulled were cool too :biggrin:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST GETTING DOWN AT THE SHOW WE HAD A BLAST " GOOD SHOW HOMIES"
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*EVERY ENTRY A 1ST PLACE WIN IN ITS CATEGORY *:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*JUST A LITTLE SOMTHIN SOMTHIN ON HOW THE FAMILY PUT IT DOWN....*:thumbsup:


----------

